# schmidt wheel center bore size help fro hubcentric rings



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

hey got a set of used Schmidt mondern lines and they dont have hubcentric rings, need to know what the center bore size is. Cant find the info anywhere and not able to messure them (on vacation but need to order for this weekend). i know the vw hub is 57.1 need to know what outer diamiter to get. 

thanks


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.wheel-whores.com/classif...-x-8-schmidt-modern-lines-4-x-100-et-15&cat=4



> *Centre bore is 67.1mm *and spigots take them down to 54.1 (i haven't painted them but are just plastic so wouldn't be an issue to blow over them).


 It should be the same, no?


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah 67.1 should be the center bore on all of them if its on those, unless they changed it at some point. but ill give it a shot based on that info thanks


----------



## FRESH WHITE TEE (Jul 30, 2009)

bump, need more input from moderline people. 

i have the 15' set with an et20 all around and 67.1 IS NOT the bore on my wheels. already tried the rings from BFI and they didnt fit. the center bore isnt marked on the back of the wheel, so im hoping the vortex can help me out here. :thumbup:


----------



## FRESH WHITE TEE (Jul 30, 2009)

Again.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Have access to a measuring caliper?


----------



## FRESH WHITE TEE (Jul 30, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Have access to a measuring caliper?


 unfortunately not, i tried the 66.6 rings from ecs, stil dont really go in either, i may try a 65 next. trial and error i suppose. :banghead:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

FRESH WHITE TEE said:


> unfortunately not, i tried the 66.6 rings from ecs, stil dont really go in either, i may try a 65 next. trial and error i suppose. :banghead:


 How about you get a ruler with metric side. At least then you aren't wasting your money with trial and error and you'll know a ball park size you need.


----------



## FRESH WHITE TEE (Jul 30, 2009)

well i do have a ballpark idea.. im pretty damn close as is. 

i'd bet the ranch on the 65's i have coming tomorrow


----------

